# Friends don't let friends knit drunk....



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't seen this before- hope it hasn't been around already.  love it.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

no need to be drunk :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Can have some interesting results


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

waddya mean... I can't have my gin & tonic ....hic - it's 5pm!!!!!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> no need to be drunk :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


I hear you! I don't need booze to turn out something like that.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

I wondered what had happened to my scarf!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Why drink when you have your knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

Just love this!


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL LOL


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It has class............ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep! My friend and I both found out one glass of wine is the limit or my gauge changes enough that anything I'm doing after that will have to be frogged. The voice of experience...LOL.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ture, don't need to be drunk, just trying out a new stitch!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL...love it....


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Had to laugh. Thanks for sharing. With this I am off to start my day.


----------



## Linda S. (Aug 31, 2012)

It's the start of a scrumble!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a link to an interesting sweater pattern titled "Cables after Whiskey"

https://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> no need to be drunk :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Sometimes....me neither!


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it! I can do that stone cold sober! LOL


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

another GOOD reason NOT to drink!!! Funeeee~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Here's a link to an interesting sweater pattern titled "Cables after Whiskey"
> 
> https://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855


That is a pretty sweater. I like the design the random cables make.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

So? as several previous posters have stated, "Who has to be drunk?"


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh, that's so funny! Thanks.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it, what's my excuse?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Here's a link to an interesting sweater pattern titled "Cables after Whiskey"
> 
> https://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855


I love that jumper! Thanks for the link.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Last Sept. had some abdominal surgery. My dr. prescribed Norco for pain-had some interesting knitting!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very funny.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

pammash said:


> Last Sept. had some abdominal surgery. My dr. prescribed Norco for pain-had some interesting knitting!!


Bet that was fun! LOL


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Lucille103 - What shawl pattern is in your Avatar? Did you make it. Very pretty.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Damama said:


> Bet that was fun! LOL


Went back later and found some screw-ups, but kept my mouth shut. Was making a baby blanket for a friend's first great grandson-they loved it!!


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cute, really don't need the drink to have something look like that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Here's a link to an interesting sweater pattern titled "Cables after Whiskey"
> 
> https://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855


Thank you for that link!

I don't drink, knit sweaters, make things requiring seams, or purchase patterns, however I may make an exception to the last three for this one!

It can also be bought through Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cables-after-whiskey
or directly from her website: https://lucyneatby.com/index.php?specific=1000257


----------

